# TIVA (Total Intravenous Anesthesia)



## BrendaC (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone doing this and know what codes to use?


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 13, 2009)

We do.  It is considered a technique of general anesthesia and bill as we would any general anesthesia service.  We are tracking it in our billing program as a separate mode of anesthesia (we enter the different modes i.e. general, regional (other), TIVA, MAC, spinal, local) for reporting purposes.

Julie, CPC


----------



## BrendaC (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks - that's what I thought but wanted to verify


----------

